# Gamer PC  und die Komponenten



## delaghetto (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute , Ich besitze ein Spiele PC den ich Februar 2012 bei PC Spezialist zusammen bauen lassen habe .

Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut : Gehäuse XIGMATEK Asgard   ,    Netzteil ( Neu 1 Tag alt ) Be Quit ! Straight Power E 9 580 W  ,   CPU Intel i5 2400 ,   Mainboard ASRock H61i CAFE ,  GRAKA :  Ge Force GTX 560 ,

                                                              RAM :  2 mal 4 GB Kingston KVR 16 LN 11/4 ,   und ne alte HDD Festplatte 500 GB   

 Jetzt soll ein neuer Rechner her , der soll auch von PC Spezialist zusammengebaut werden weil ich davon keine Ahnung habe .

Gehäuse und Netzteil sollen übernommen werden , auch die HDD Festplatte 500 GB 

Folgendes hab ich mir zusammengebastelt : Intel i5 4690 ohne K kein Plan von Takten ^^  ,  GRAKA Geforce GTX 970  ,  SSD 250 Samsung 840 EVO ,  Mainboard : ASUS Z87M-Plus C2  ist das Board ok ? ich schiele auch noch auf das 

ASUS Maximus V 2 Ranger  . Was für ein DDR 3 RAM könnt ihr empfehlen ? Ohne RAM komme ich mit Conrad Preisen auf 868 Euro mit den Maximus .


Und das wichtigste wie passen die ganzen Komponenten zusammen wegen der Kompatibilität ?               Danke schon mal für Tipps und  verbesserungsvorschläge


----------



## Typhalt (8. Januar 2015)

Also das Board bringt dir nicht´s da du eh nicht überttakten kannst, daher kannst du ein H97 nehmen. 
Wenn du unbedingt einen RAM brauchst ist der 8GB crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600 DIMM Dual Kit echt zu empfehlen. Aber ist dein RAM nicht auch 1600? Den könnte man dann doch noch nehmen wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Und was die CPU angeht, kostet dein I5 4690 fast genauso viel wie ein Xeon E3 1231 der aber ein i7 ohne Grafikeinheit ist, da solltest du vielleicht den nehmen, wenn der nicht viel teurer ist. 
Und wenn du noch 40€ sparen willst, kannst du noch anstatt die GTX 970 die r9 290 nehmen, die ist MAXIMAl 10% langsamer aber eben um einiges günstiger. Bei der von Asus gibt es sogar noch 30€ Cashback was die dann sogar 60-70€ Günstiger machen würde


Also: 

CPU: Xeon E3 1231
Board: Asrock H97 Pro4 Sockel 1150
Grafikkarte: GTX 970 oder R9 290 
SSD: 250 Samsung 840 EVO 

Da kommst dann wohl günstiger weg, da du bei dem Board ne menge sparen wirst


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2015)

Also, der i5 4690 wäre jetzt nicht wirklich sooo viel schneller als der 2400er. Er kann zwar mal hier mal da 20% ausmachen bei ansonsten gleicher Grafikkarte, aber auch viel weniger. 

Insofern würde es an sich völlig reichen, wenn Du ne SSD und die Grafikkarte holst. Bei der SSD kannst Du auch eine Crucial MX100, ADATA SP900 oder SanDisk Ultra II nehmen. Bei der GTX 970 aber eine mit 2-3 Lüftern nehmen, und auch nicht zu viel ausgeben - es gibt welche ab 310€ (zumindest in Onlineshops), mehr als 350-360€ wäre schon sehr grenzwertig, da die R9 290 von AMD für nur 260€ auch nur keine 10% langsamer ist.

Falls Du trotzdem auch ne neue CPU willst, wäre der i5 4690 okay, aber das teurere Board viel zu übertrieben - das brauchst Du nur, wenn du übertakten willst. Das ginge aber nur mit K-CPUs. Das andere von Asus wäre okay, aber auch hier: das ist ein Übertakter-Einsteigerboard mit älterem Chipsatz, da würde ich eher ein Board mit dem neuen nicht-Übertakter-Chipsatz H97 nehmen. 

RAM: behalt einfach das alte, das passt doch. ^^


Von der Ersparnis beim RAM und auch beim Board (im Vergleich zum Maximus V2 Ranger) kannst Du wiederum als CPU sogar einen Xeon E3-1230 v3 oder 1231 v3 nehmen. Der ist wie ein Core i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und merkbar günstiger.


PS: ich GLAUB Dein Gehäuse hat noch keinen 2,5-Zoll-Platz für SSDs, d.h. da brauchst Du noch einen Adapterahmen von 3,5 auf 2,5 Zoll, oder du klebst die SSD einfach mit etwas Klebeband fest - die soll halt nicht "rumfliegen", falls man den PC mal bewegt. Bei der ADATA SP900 wäre schon ein Rahmen dabei


----------



## svd (8. Januar 2015)

Persönlich, würde ich mit einem "SandyBridge" Core-i5 die "Haswell" Generation getrost auslassen. Kein Spiel braucht zwingenderweise mehr CPU, als einen i5-2400.
"Haswell" mag zwar ein wenig schneller und sparsamer sein, im Prinzip ist es aber noch immer die selbe Architektur. Ein Wechsel, meiner Meinung nach, höchstens ein 
Side-, aber kein richtiges Upgrade.

GTX970 rein, SSD rein, fertig. Erst wieder bei Broadwell und DDR4 gucken, ob ein Wechsel überhaupt schon lohnt.


----------



## delaghetto (8. Januar 2015)

Also der RAM hat 1600 hab gerade geguckt  , dachte 1333 , den kann ich dann ins neue Board übernehmen cool . Was ist mit mein neues Netzteil ,  hat mich 105 euro gekostet , reicht das ?  Vorallem wegen der starken GRAKA ? 

Mit der CPU muss ich mal gucken , PC Spezi hat viele 1150 i5 ohne k CPU für 175 Euro , aber wenn ich beim Board spare , dann kann ich es auch in die CPU investieren . 

Ich sehe du hast auch die GRAKA die du mir  empfiehlst , soweit zufrieden ?    Was erwartet mich beim Spielen Grafikmässig mit der Investition die ich vorhabe , nicht zu vergleiche mit ner Konsole oder ?  Soll mein erster Rechner werden mit genug Dampf , deswegen frag ich .


----------



## Typhalt (8. Januar 2015)

delaghetto schrieb:


> Also der RAM hat 1600 hab gerade geguckt  , dachte 1333 , den kann ich dann ins neue Board übernehmen cool . Was ist mit mein neues Netzteil ,  hat mich 105 euro gekostet , reicht das ?  Vorallem wegen der starken GRAKA ?
> 
> Mit der CPU muss ich mal gucken , PC Spezi hat viele 1150 i5 ohne k CPU für 175 Euro , aber wenn ich beim Board spare , dann kann ich es auch in die CPU investieren .
> 
> Ich sehe du hast auch die GRAKA die du mir  empfiehlst , soweit zufrieden ?    Was erwartet mich beim Spielen Grafikmässig mit der Investition die ich vorhabe , nicht zu vergleiche mit ner Konsole oder ?  Soll mein erster Rechner werden mit genug Dampf , deswegen frag ich .



Das Netzteil reicht auf jeden fall, egal ob GTX 970 oder R9 290 

Und die R9 290 von mir ist noch in keinem Spiel wirklich an ihre Grenzen gekommen, hab alles, selbst Assasins Creed Unity mit allen Grafikeinstellungen auf anschlag immer um die 45 FPS also wirklich eine wuchtige Karte  Und Spreziell die von mir ist auch ziemlich leise und Kühl.


----------



## delaghetto (8. Januar 2015)

Hört sich gut an , eine Frage hätte ich noch und zwar hat mein Board ja ein Pci 2.0 Slot für die GRAKA , wenn ich jetzt eine GRAKA einbaue mit Pci 3.0 , wird die Leistung dann nicht gebremst ? oder nur minimal ?

Also mit den i5 2400 muss ich zugeben , das ich mir viele Technick Tabellen von vielen aktuellen Spielen angeguckt habe auf Gamestar  , der war immer im Dunkelgrünen Bereich ^^ 

OK werde ne Dicke GRAKA Plus SSD einbauen lassen , der Prozessor wird dann wohl nicht ( ich hoffe ) der berühmte Flaschenhals sein ^^ hehe


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2015)

delaghetto schrieb:


> Also der RAM hat 1600 hab gerade geguckt  , dachte 1333 , den kann ich dann ins neue Board übernehmen cool .


 Selbst 1333 wäre auch okay, nur nicht 100% optimal 



> Was ist mit mein neues Netzteil ,  hat mich 105 euro gekostet , reicht das ?  Vorallem wegen der starken GRAKA ?


 kein Problem, selbst für die viel stromhungrigere AMD R9 290 




> Was erwartet mich beim Spielen Grafikmässig mit der Investition die ich vorhabe , nicht zu vergleiche mit ner Konsole oder ?  Soll mein erster Rechner werden mit genug Dampf , deswegen frag ich .


 du wirst alles auf maximalen Details spielen können. Selbst eine GTX 980 ist nur 10-15% schneller, das macht so gut wie nie den entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen "spielbar" und "ruckelig" aus.

Deine olle   GTX 560 ist halt schon sehr schwach aus heutiger Sicht. Schon eine AMD R9 270X für 150-170€ würde Dir Games mehr als 80% mehr Leistung bringen, teils fast doppelt so viele FPS. Die GTX 970 wird wohl fast 3x so schnell sein, selbst ohne CPU-Wechsel. Und die Karte wird im PCIe2.0-Slot nicht nennenswert "gebremst" - es KANN aber mit älteren und "billigen" Boards ggf. Problemchen geben, und der H61 ist halt schon sehr sehr günstiger Chipsatz - aber falls das ersichtlich würde, kannst Du ja immer noch Board+CPU nachkaufen


----------



## delaghetto (8. Januar 2015)

> es KANN aber mit älteren und "billigen" Boards ggf. Problemchen geben, und der H61 ist halt schon sehr sehr günstiger Chipsatz - aber falls das ersichtlich würde, kannst Du ja immer noch Board+CPU nachkaufen



Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es  klappt , lass es ja bei PC Spezialist  machen . Vielen Dank für die Tipps


----------



## delaghetto (10. Januar 2015)

So Leute , habe gestern PC Spezialist den Auftrag gegeben mein Rechner fast komplett zu erneuern ^^  Montag muss ich den Rechner dorthin bringen .
In Zukunft wird er so aussehen : Mainboard : ASRock Z97 Anniversary , CPU i5 4670 , SSd von Samsung evo 80 , und bei der GAKA hab ich mich jetzt für die Radeon R9 290 von ASUS entschieden .


Jetzt habe ich gelesen das die Radeon R9 sehr heiß werden kann ( 90 Grad ) , jetzt macht mir Gedanken ob der  jetzigen Lüfter reicht ? 
Richtig gelesen ! ich hab nur einen , und zwar am am Heck der die Luft ( Logisch ) herauspustet . Habe ein Xigmatek Asgard 2 Gehäuse . In der Gebrauchsanweisung steht geschrieben das man am Seitenteil von innen noch Lüfter anbringen kann , und zwar 120mm 90mm und 80mm .

Ach ja und vorne kann man auch noch ein anbringen , der sollte die Luft aber ins Gehäuse Pusten ist das Richtig ? Welche Lüfter sind gut ? und wo soll ich die am besten verbauen ?


----------



## svd (10. Januar 2015)

Das mit der CPU finde ich noch immer eine Verschwendung. Ich hätte einen guten Vierkerner nicht nur gegen einen etwas schnelleren Vierkerner ausgetauscht. 
Wenn schon, dann wenigstens einen Xeon oder i7 K... aber naja, passt scho.

Mach einfach vorne noch einen 120mm (?) Lüfter rein. Gemeinsam mit den hinteren sorgt der dann für einen steten Luftstrom, sodass die warme Luft eh nie lange im Gehäuse bleibt.

Empfohlen werden da oft zB die "beQuiet Shadow Wings" oder die "Noiseblocker NB-eloop" Familien. Als Ösi muss ich auch mal die "Noctua NF-P12"er erwähnen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2015)

Wenn die Asus R9 290 um die 90-92 Grad heiß wird, dann ist das an sich nix anderes als wenn manch eine andere Karte 80 Grad warm wird. Die R9 290 DARF so heiß werden. Bei vielen anderen wären 85 Grad schon "viel zu viel", aber die R9 290-Reihe verträgt das, zumal diese hohe Temp nur an einer ganz kleinen Stelle auftritt - anders gemessen würde man nur zB 70 Grad feststellen. 

Aber 2 Gehäuselüfter insgesamt sollte man schon haben. 

Ich selber hab die Asus R9 290 OC-Version, und weil der Lüfter dann doch oft für MEINE Ansprüche zu sehr aufdreht (50, hab ich einfach das OC rausgenommen. Dann hat man 5% weniger Takt, das ist ein Leistungsverlust von weniger als 5%, und dann reichen 40% Lüfterspeed, was leise ist.

Zumindest bei mir - die Karten bei Asus "streuen" wohl. Es gibt Test, in denen die grad mal 75 Grad heiß wird im Maximum bei Standard-Lüftereinstellung, also NICHT 80% Lüfterspeed oder so... ^^


----------



## delaghetto (10. Januar 2015)

Gut , werde dann vorne unterm Frontdeckel noch ein Lüfter anbringen . Der Lochabstand beträgt 10,5 cm , wird dann wohl ein 120 mm Lüfter sein oder ? 
Die 4 kleinen Löcher haben aber Gewinde , werden die Lüfter von Be Quit nicht gesteckt ?  Oder sind da auch Schrauben bei ? Der Lüfter auf der Rückseite ist von Xigmatek und ist von außen festgeschraubt .


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2015)

Kannst du nicht vorne einen reinmachen? Das wäre besser: vorne mitte/unten Luft rein, hinten oben/mitte raus.

Bei den BeQuiet sind so Gummi-Teile dabei, die man durch die Löcher steckt und die den Lüfter dann festhalten. Ich hasse die Dinger => wollte neulich nen alten BeQuiet einbauen und hab ein paar Dutzend Standardschrauben gefunden, aber ausgrechnet die BQ-Teile nicht mehr


----------



## delaghetto (10. Januar 2015)

> Gut , werde dann vorne unterm Frontdeckel noch ein Lüfter anbringen


Hab ich ja vor , vorne ein anzubringen , muss ja den Frontdeckel abnehmen ^^ vom Asgard 2 .  habe aber auch in der Kartonage 4 lange Schrauben gefunden . ich versuch mal Bilder mit hochzuladen , habe die 4 Schraubstifte reingedreht .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2015)

Ach so meinst Du das - ich hatte mit Deckel jetzt das Oberteil gemeint  

Wegen der Stifte: die kommen erst rein nachdem der Lüfter dran ist, bzw. du kannst auch von der Rückseite aus kurze Schrauben reindrehen, also durchs Blech des Gehäuses in den Rahmen des Lüfters rein.


----------

